# Educational Document Assessment from PAKISTAN for Canadian FSW



## ciitronian (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi all

I am from Lahore PAKISTAN. well i am looking to apply for Canadian FSW Immigration under Express entry system. There is a major requirement for document assessment from Canadian authorities. I have gone through all the educational assessment authorities websites and they have mentioned that all the documents should be sent Directly to them by Universities and Intermediate Boards. But when we ask them to seal these attested documents and sent directly to Assessment Authorities they says that we do not provide such service we just attest the documents. Now i have attested all my documents by IBCC for SSC and HSSC and from HEC for my Universities degrees.. HEC and IBCC do not provide this courier services for immigration purposes. I am afraid Canadian Assessment Authorities will not accept my documents if not sent through HEC and IBCC... now i want to ask any PAKISTANI, who have already went through this process and got his document assessments done. Please i need urgent help in this regard. 

Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What kind of useless, two-bit schools do you lot have over there that cannot seal and envelope and mail it out? Every university here routinely does this.


----------



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

Dear ciitronian, first of all decide from which Canadian assessment authority you want to have assessment(WES/ICAS/CES) then after going through their requirements on their respective sites and proceed as they suggest. No institution refuses to support, try to understand how they work.

Personally I would suggest to go for WES if your bachelor/Masters degree is from institution which is listed in WES recognized institutions.


----------

